# Болит позвоночник. Я кормящая мама. Что делать, подскажите?



## Тиночка-Кристиночка (18 Июн 2016)

Я мамочка.Сыну пол года.У меня ГВ.Очень болит спина уже 2 месяца.Сначала болела правая мышца вдоль позвоночника(похоже на то как будто сорвала,внутри горит а снаружи как будто потряхивает,стоять долго не могу) а последние 2 дня болит позвоночник при сгибе.Была у врача невропатолога в поликлинике,сказал т.к вы кормите рентген нельзя,и лекарства нельзя никакие.Мазь траумель,таблетки цель-т,массаж.лучше не стало.Пошла к массажисту в поликлинике,погладил 20 минут и все....Что делать ,подскажите?Сидеть ,спать,ребёнка носить на ручках не могу((((До родов никаких проблем со спиной не было.Работа сидячая была,восновном воротниковый отдел беспокоил и все.Можно ли МРТ?Я из Санкт-Петербурга.Посоветуйте к кому идти с моей проблемой


----------



## La murr (18 Июн 2016)

*Тиночка-Кристиночка*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Июн 2016)

Что такое ГВ?
Невролог оказался безграмотным: противопоказаний для рентгенологического обследования у кормящих мамочек нет.
Траумель и цель бесполезны,а при приёме внутрь даже вредны для вас.
Свяжитесь с консультантом форума из Питера доктором Абелем Александром Вячеславовичем (abelar), который поможет вам избавиться от болей в спине.


----------



## La murr (18 Июн 2016)

*Тиночка-Кристиночка*, с доктором Абелем можно связаться на страничке  его личного профиля - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/1394/


----------



## Тиночка-Кристиночка (18 Июн 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Что такое ГВ?


ГВ я имела ввиду грудное вскармливание.


----------



## abelar (19 Июн 2016)

...МРТ, кстати можно! И, в конкретно вашей ситуации, нужно. А, "лечение" без диагноза - не нужно. Даже,если не считать траумель-цельТ-афлутоп лекарствами, то какой в них смысл,если их эффективность не доказана? (см. сайт фармкомитета РФ, тег "препараты с недоказанной эффективностью").
Я не сторонник начинать диагностику сразу с МРТ, но у меня были несколько пациенток с осложнениями после безобразно проведенной МТ. И ,таки они были с ГВ ! Организм по-разному реализует ГВ.
В общем, делайте МРТ грудного отдела и обращайтесь.


----------

